# Miter Gauge



## kreuzie (Jan 10, 2008)

I'm looking for a good aftermarket miter gauge to replace an Accu Miter which is becoming a pain to keep at 90 degrees. Can I get some recommendations?


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I have the Incra 1000 and 1000HD. The HD version was not on the market when I purchased the 1000.

The 1000 has 5 deg increment knotches.

The 1000HD has 1 deg increment knotches, so easier to set for odd angles.

Easy to compare at the Incra site, but do a search for price. Frequently less expensive at other sites.

https://www.incrementaltools.com/Articles.asp?ID=157

Best to check calibration when you first get this, since may be slightly off due to shipping, but once you have calibrated, it should be dead-on in the future.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

*Another thread on mitre gauge opinions*

An earlier thread for reference.

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f12/opinions-please-41794/


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

Incra is pretty hard to beat, I have the 1000HD and with the shop stop it's dead bang with both angle and length. Incra uses a laser cut protractor with positive stops every 1° or 5° depending on the model
Woodhaven has another good one that uses pin indexing. That is copied by Kreg and some others. Also good just not as high of a resolution IMHO.
Osborne is another well regarded miter. It uses kind of a triangulation method to get the proper angle. I've never used one of those but should be very accurate and the setup bar should add some rigidity. They are all about the same price bracket; ~$120 - $180.:smile:


----------



## RogerInColorado (Jan 16, 2013)

I have the Incra HD. I had checked around for pricing on it and the SE, including at Amazon. Just as I had made my decision for the SE based on price and that it actually had all I needed, I opened my e-mail to find a promo from Amazon for the HD at the SE price. I spent about an hour assembling it and setting it up. It took a while because I am very anal about accuracy (why else would I pay that for an accurate miter gauge?). Have had it for about six months, it is still dead on and I still have not one single regret. I will say that I was annoyed that I had to shim it for the fence to be 90 degrees to the table (I mean, really, these guys are in the accuracy business and the manual says I might have to shim it to be square to the table?). Having done it, however, I have moved on.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

If I was going to spend $100 on a miter gauge I would buy a sled instead.

 THIS ONE  makes miters just as accurate as you can measure. 

I have that one in addition to my homemade sled. It is a little heavy, but an excellent tool.

George


----------



## GoIrish (Jan 29, 2012)

Love my Incra.


----------



## pwalter5110 (Oct 31, 2011)

I have the osbourne. They have an adjustment mechanism that makes it extremely easy to calibrate. A big advantage over the incra. But the incra has a lot more detents built into their gauge.


----------



## spark0506 (Nov 8, 2010)

I have an Incra 1000HD and really like it.


----------



## Keystone (Aug 20, 2012)

I just received my Incra 1000 HD this morning. Tools 10 minutes to setup and align and the cuts are fantastic. Well worth the money.


----------



## raskgle (Dec 10, 2007)

*blind*

could this incra be set by someone blind the lazer or the 5 settings carl.


jschaben said:


> Incra is pretty hard to beat, I have the 1000HD and with the shop stop it's dead bang with both angle and length. Incra uses a laser cut protractor with positive stops every 1° or 5° depending on the model
> Woodhaven has another good one that uses pin indexing. That is copied by Kreg and some others. Also good just not as high of a resolution IMHO.
> Osborne is another well regarded miter. It uses kind of a triangulation method to get the proper angle. I've never used one of those but should be very accurate and the setup bar should add some rigidity. They are all about the same price bracket; ~$120 - $180.:smile:


----------

